# Any northern KY/southern IN contractors needing trucks and equipment?



## strokerpuller (Dec 5, 2010)

As the title states was wondering if there are snow removal companys needing trucks, skids, backhoes, and/or tractor/w blower.

I have a lot of equipment sitting idle in central IN.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

im from northern ky and were good but try further south Louisville, Lexington, London off 75. im also looking for a little work when we get done Tuesday morning hopefully. if I was you though I would only use your equipment that much snow is hard on trucks(went to ill when they had their blizzard a few years ago and fudged tranny pretty good) good luck on finding something.
'have fun and be safe


----------

